# Spraying weeds before overseeding



## arh7 (Sep 16, 2018)

Anybody have any advice on what to spray for crabgrass and clover mainly but all broadleaf weeds? I'm about to overseed with an 80-20 mix of TTTF and KBG. Any advice will be appreciated


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

You can use Tenacity right after you spread your seed. Will take out any weeds listed on the label and inhibit new weeds from popping up (they will sprout white and then die).

It will also bleach your existing grass and the tips of your new seedlings, but will eventually grow out.


----------



## Khy (Jul 27, 2018)

It really depends on what herbicides you're using. If you're ever in doubt, every herbicide will have a label with a section in regards to seeding. Most have a whole table, with each type of turf grass and if you can apply before, during, after etc. and how much time to wait before or after seeding for application etc.

This varies herbicide to herbicide, so when in doubt, check the label, without knowing what you're using there's no blanket answer here.


----------



## arh7 (Sep 16, 2018)

Harts said:


> You can use Tenacity right after you spread your seed. Will take out any weeds listed on the label and inhibit new weeds from popping up (they will sprout white and then die).
> 
> It will also bleach your existing grass and the tips of your new seedlings, but will eventually grow out.


Can I go ahead and spray it right now? I'm about 2 weeks out from overseeding?


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

You can but I'm not sure how long the pre-emergent properties last for in the soil.

Why do you want to do it now vs waiting until seed down? Tired of seeing those ugly weeds???


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

It's better to wait since tenacity lasts roughly 4 weeks as a preemergent. That's when you would reapply as well.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

If you want to get rid of crabgrass and clover now, you can spray quinclorac. That is safe for TTTF before/during/after seeding. For KBG, it is safe 7 days before seeding. In 2 weeks when you put down your seed, go ahead and spray tenacity. There are very few options if you want to seed but these 2 are safe to use. If you only seed TTTF, you can also spray ethofumesate but not with KBG.


----------

